# Catching Everything at LnD



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

We took the kayaks out to LnD Saturday. When we got there, guys were leaving, some reported that they didn't catch anything since 9AM. We got there around noon. Scouted the area and gave some tips to new LnD-ers. Amazing what one year can do to a river. The area has totally changed, especially the east side! There is now a nice sand bar area to stand and bank fish, of which is where we did see one guy with a nice stringer with 5 large males. The water was murky. Not a big deal, we wanted to go down to the sand bar and scope it out and hopefully catch some whites while we were at it.

We caught EVERYTHING you can expect to catch at LnD, as Shadslinger mentioned in my other thread, we caught carp, buffalo, need nose gar, and whites. I had a little fun jigging up buffalos! LOL!

We ended with 18 nice whites between us, some was BIG, and a good understanding of the areas not reachable by bank anglers. There is one nice hole where we did most of our damage. 6 feet of water. Other whites were caught in 10 feet, working the bottom, slow retrieval. If we had cut bait? Pretty sure we can get a two man limit. But we are plastic driven.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the report Hopn. Looked like fun!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Excellent report, wish I had the patience for the technology. I'm still trying to figure out my cell phone.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Good video Hop.
Looks like the weather will be good for at least the next week but, Thursday calls for a low of 24.
The water looks real sandy which is OK & it's very fishable.

Looks like you were down river from the lock & the water is usually a bit clearer there.

I may go sometime mid week & catch a few

 *Mon*
*Jan 20*
Partly sunny and mild *73Â°*Lo 40Â°
*Tue*
*Jan 21*
Sunny and cooler *57Â°*Lo 31Â°
*Wed*
*Jan 22*
Mostly sunny *59Â°*Lo 39Â°
*Thu*
*Jan 23*
*Partly sunny; breezy, cooler 52Â°Lo 24Â° *

.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

great report hopn. looks like alot of fun. what fishfinder are you using for your yak


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the video Hop. Those were some nice cut bait size buffalo.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

It is fun Reel Time. We had a blast fishing those unwanted species.
It's ok Johnmyjohn. It's not for everyone. 
Thanks Bass-Tracker, yeah the water was a little clearer down the river from LnD.
Thanks FishNJeremy, Elite 5 DSI.
Thanks Sunbeam, if we only knew, I could have brought a knife... sigh. :-(


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great video, thanks for sharing your trip!!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you Hopn for allowing us to live vicariously through your exploits! Pretty cool video, you make it look easy!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Another nice video Hop. I believe it was this past Thursday as I was looking at conditions, I thought to myself that your Saturday trip would be really fantastic. It seems the river it taking a little longer to clear from that last rain and rise than I predicted. But, like you said, it was a beautiful day to be out and you darn sure caught enough to keep it interesting. :doowapsta


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

Great Video Hopn, If you didnt get it on video, I would have never believed that you could catch carp virtical jigging.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Very cool vid hopn! So glad to see them again. There was something missing around here and that was it. Glad you got out and did some catching. Hope to see ya soon.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks RAYSOR

Glad you enjoyed it texcajun

Agree Whitebassfisher, as noted by ChristH2, I pulled one of your slabs out to test what was on my fish finder. It was so thick with buffalo and carp that I caught 4 in under two minutes!!!! I'm still learning how to match fish on fish finder and what's really in the water. Plus I was curious if I can vertical jig them. LOL!

Bankin' On It, that side you were on last year you fished with me, now has a very nice sand bar that lots of people can stand on to fish. As I mentioned, there was a guy there with a nice stringer. The bar is about 15 yards LONG!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG Hop! Thanks for the fine report and video. 
Us old guys all love the LnD and can't get enough of watching that action, lol!
The place is the home of unreal fishing trips and tales, and your video history of it really adds to the draw it has.
Looking forward to the next one, but let us see the gar next time, you know you will catch more.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> WTG Hop! Thanks for the fine report and video.
> Us old guys all love the LnD and can't get enough of watching that action, lol!
> The place is the home of unreal fishing trips and tales, and your video history of it really adds to the draw it has.
> Looking forward to the next one, but let us see the gar next time, you know you will catch more.


Thanks Loy. The trip to the sand bar got me excited. I saw on radar why the area produces. Nice sand bank stretching out to the deep part. Another area was also very nice too, right at the end, before the bend. 6 feet of flat sand bar area. About 10 yard by 20 yard big. We caught most of our WB there. I can only imagine the action once conditions are right.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very good report fish and video, those buffalo can get thick at LND. If we don't get any rain it should only get better. How did you get your yaks in the water, on the trolly.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BTW, Hop, bring me a cooler of those buffs and I will take ya fishing.
Only about ten of them though, I have a small bait freezer.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> BTW, Hop, bring me a cooler of those buffs and I will take ya fishing.
> Only about ten of them though, I have a small bait freezer.


 Deal!!! LOL!

FISHROADIE, I have a kayak cart that makes transport from car to launch point easy. We launch on east side under the HWY 7 bridge. The slope there is more gradual.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

hopn said:


> Deal!!! LOL!
> 
> FISHROADIE, I have a kayak cart that makes transport from car to launch point easy. We launch on east side under the HWY 7 bridge. The slope there is more gradual.


Gradual and muddy, those yaks are very cool.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

FISHROADIE said:


> Gradual and muddy, those yaks are very cool.


Not really, it was pretty dry all the way down, until we got very close to the water, at the climb on kayak point. Yeah they are, Hobbie kayaks are built to fish. Very robust and good kayaks. The mirage drive was able to perform well against the LnD downstream flow. I know for the money, I can get a small john boat. But there's no workout involved with that?


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Cool video Hop. I am glad you got some time to go fishing. I hope to get some time off soon. There is no fish in my freezer.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the vid, looks like a nice day!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the report Hopn! I am heading up there this week. Looking at Thursday or Friday but it looks like rain is on the way with this front on Thursday, at least that is the latest forecast. Anytime I even think about going up there, rain ruins it for me!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks pYr8 and GSMAN.



danmanfish said:


> Cool video Hop. I am glad you got some time to go fishing. I hope to get some time off soon. There is no fish in my freezer.


 Man, I'm caught up with you and the carp count. Must have hooked up like 6 of them and 5 buffalos to boot. I didn't hook a needle nose gar... yet, but my friend did. He was scared. LOL! The whites are there, and if the was clear enough? Probably easier fishing.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice Job Hop! I've been thinking of getting a video set up myself. Yours seems great for fishing videos. Love your videos. Can you make some recommendations for a Newbie?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

csmcg said:


> Nice Job Hop! I've been thinking of getting a video set up myself. Yours seems great for fishing videos. Love your videos. Can you make some recommendations for a Newbie?


 IMHO, I think the contour is the best for head mounted fishing related cams. While the GoPro is a good unit, it's square shape does not work well for side head mount. Unfortunately for Contour, the company is no longer in business, blame that on GoPro.

Another feature that the contour has over GoPro is the large start/stop button. Beeps once for on, twice for off. Easy when you have fish on, just flip!

There are some other interesting brands getting into this arena, Sony makes a good unit, but I haven't done much research. If you plan to mount anywhere else off your body, GoPro is the way to go. They do offer a chest mount, but it's not that great for fishing, as you have to turn your body in the direction of your line. And the view is from stomach to action vs head to action, which is more realistic.

I'll end up buying another use contour when it's all said and done. Hope this helps.

Hop


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Great report and video Hopn! I'm betting you hit them whites as they were beginning to get in there thick. I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Johnnytx said:


> Great report and video Hopn! I'm betting you hit them whites as they were beginning to get in there thick. I will let you know tomorrow.


I'm pretty sure they are there, just the water clarity made things difficult. We really had to work the slow bottom retrieval. Looking forward to your report Johnnytx.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Hop. I wii be checking for that Contour on Ebay.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice video work, the whites will be there. Mother nature will not take no for an answer, and yes, Thanks to GOD for allowing us all the outdoors, has to offer.-Mike


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Possession Limit Lures said:


> Nice video work, the whites will be there. Mother nature will not take no for an answer, and yes, Thanks to GOD for allowing us all the outdoors, has to offer.-Mike


 I agree, nature calls. lol! I definitely agree, He makes life enjoyable.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hopn, 
I totally enjoyed your video. 
I notice both you and your buddy used hobie kayaks with foot pedals. Did you get into kayaking with the Hobie right off or did you go through other kayaks before settling for a Hobie? 
I have been looking at the Hobie and the Native propel, which also uses foot pedals but the drive mechanism is propeller instead of fins. It seems to have an edge over the Hobie by the fact that you can reverse the pedaling to move the kayak backward. What I don't know is which drive mechanism would be more efficient and more durable.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*mas360* , you have probably already been here, but just in case:
http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

mas360 said:


> Hopn,
> I totally enjoyed your video.
> I notice both you and your buddy used hobie kayaks with foot pedals. Did you get into kayaking with the Hobie right off or did you go through other kayaks before settling for a Hobie?
> I have been looking at the Hobie and the Native propel, which also uses foot pedals but the drive mechanism is propeller instead of fins. It seems to have an edge over the Hobie by the fact that you can reverse the pedaling to move the kayak backward. What I don't know is which drive mechanism would be more efficient and more durable.


 My friend and I did our research and found the Mirage drive to be superior:

1) It's more efficient, I can steadily pedal much like a light walking motion to get more out of the drive.

2) It can go into shallow water with ease. Just half pedal or 1/4 pedal to get your moving while keeping the flippers off the bottom.

3) Mirage drive has higher top speed. This IS BIG. At LnD, we effortlessly pedal our way upstream a mile away with good speed. Mind you we have stock Mirage drives, can only imagine what the turbo ones can do.

4) A spin motion will increase line tangle or plant tangle. Back and forth motion doesn't.

5) Yes, you lose the ability to go backwards, but for everything else, you gain.

My friend had a couple of normal yaks hands only, he went and got a pro angler, sold it not long after, and ended up going with the sports. pro angler was too heavy to lug up and down. Sports is just right. So I went with his recommendation with my first purchase, sports, love it. The yak is light, nimble, and FAST. I outfitted mine with FF and the rest is history. Do get the yak cart wheels though, it will make transport from car to launch and back much much easier.

I strongly recommend trying out both. I know Austin Kayak has trial days, where you can test all their yaks.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Caught a limit between the two of us...more of a grind than anything. I pretty much expected that with the howling north winds. They are there...conditions just weren't all that great. Mostly males so the big females aren't not too far behind. Tight lines!










Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

Johnny TX were you on the bank at the LnD?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for your tips about Kayak.


----------

